# LFTS 5-16



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone out today? Think I'm about to take a drive and see if that tom from yesterday is in the same area again.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow first post all day everyone is probaly fishing such nice weather.Guess it’s time for garden forum.Beteveryone will to going in there gardens great forcast.PI hope to get lot of mine done this week


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Anyone out today? Think I'm about to take a drive and see if that tom from yesterday is in the same area again.


Isabella County seen two and have one gobbling in the distance now we will see what happens.


----------



## Fish farm (Jan 7, 2016)

Finally


----------



## Fish farm (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish farm said:


> Finally


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I opted out did a little work in the yard and decided it was to hot out.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Was out today, no luck. At least the deer kept me entertained. Oh and the fox that i watch regularly.😁 Might be my first year getting skunked in several years, my turn in the barrel i guess-lol. I'll get out a couple of more times before the end of the month so still lots of time😁. Congratulations to all of you succesful turkey hunters, i may not post often, but I'm always here and love to read the successful posts and see the pictures!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Fish farm said:


> View attachment 767497


I


Fish farm said:


> View attachment 767497


congratsv nice turkey. I hope everyone on here gets one before it’s over


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Fish farm said:


> View attachment 767497


Congrats on a successful hunt !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s been tough.....I had plans to hunt the birds close to home on my friends farm but unfortunately he lost his battle with cancer Thursday. Me and Mrs Flight just went to the funeral home and the funeral is tomorrow, his wife says get out there and hunt that’s what Dan would want, time is short so we shall see.
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s been tough.....I had plans to hunt the birds close to home on my friends farm but unfortunately he lost his battle with cancer Thursday. Me and Mrs Flight just went to the funeral home and the funeral is tomorrow, his wife says get out there and hunt that’s what Dan would want, time is short so we shall see.
> Flight





Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s been tough.....I had plans to hunt the birds close to home on my friends farm but unfortunately he lost his battle with cancer Thursday. Me and Mrs Flight just went to the funeral home and the funeral is tomorrow, his wife says get out there and hunt that’s what Dan would want, time is short so we shall see.
> Flight


Sorry for your loss I know how hard it is to lose a good friend.They can never be replaced.But your friend would want you to.When you shoot one stick A couple creatures on his grave he will be smiling down at you that’s what I do every year on my brothers and they allways last till winter amazing


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Very Sorry to hear that Flight.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s been tough.....I had plans to hunt the birds close to home on my friends farm but unfortunately he lost his battle with cancer Thursday. Me and Mrs Flight just went to the funeral home and the funeral is tomorrow, his wife says get out there and hunt that’s what Dan would want, time is short so we shall see.
> Flight


Sorry Flight for the loss of your friend. Think about doing a hunt there in his memory. Lost a good friend last November and did my season dedicated to him, was one of my most satisfying bucks ever. Cherish those memories.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Target acquired!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

thill said:


> Target acquired!
> 
> View attachment 767528


Yes sir, time is short best of luck on that one !
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> Sorry for your loss I know how hard it is to lose a good friend.They can never be replaced.But your friend would want you to.When you shoot one stick A couple creatures on his grave he will be smiling down at you that’s what I do every year on my brothers and they allways last till winter amazing


Suppose to say feathers


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

Only saw one bird today while hunting. He got carried out. Never gobbled once. Came in quite to the dsd hen and Jake this afternoon.











Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats to the successful hunters and those still chasing!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s been tough.....I had plans to hunt the birds close to home on my friends farm but unfortunately he lost his battle with cancer Thursday. Me and Mrs Flight just went to the funeral home and the funeral is tomorrow, his wife says get out there and hunt that’s what Dan would want, time is short so we shall see.
> Flight


Ouch.
My condolences.

Miss a hunting buddy that headed off without me.
And his property. (He passed before hunting on mine . Though I hosted him elsewhere "goose scarin".)
Have a set of antlers from his place. And lot's of fun memories.
Those antlers came from using his blind when he couldn't , and said I should.

Up to you if you hunt his farm . You have the go ahead to....
You won't forget him either way.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Question to the more experienced turkey hunters, will turkey's return to the same scratching area more than once a day? On public land if that matters.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

ruger44man said:


> Only saw one bird today while hunting. He got carried out. Never gobbled once. Came in quite to the dsd hen and Jake this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 767541
> ...



Congrats on a great Turkey, love my DSD decoys, they have taken a beating this year!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s been tough.....I had plans to hunt the birds close to home on my friends farm but unfortunately he lost his battle with cancer Thursday. Me and Mrs Flight just went to the funeral home and the funeral is tomorrow, his wife says get out there and hunt that’s what Dan would want, time is short so we shall see.
> Flight


Sorry for your loss Flight.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Fish farm said:


> View attachment 767497


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

ruger44man said:


> Only saw one bird today while hunting. He got carried out. Never gobbled once. Came in quite to the dsd hen and Jake this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 767541
> ...


Nice bird! Congrats

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

